# Eddie Robinson



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/robinson_030411.html


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice Pic!! Too bad, everyone can do it.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

everyone can do it?? alot of people an do it.. but not everyone can do it.. it's where he took off from that's great.. look at the elevation..  the boy has springs..


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Read the article. It is really a good read makes us wonder if maybe we should hold onto this guy. Maybe Krause might be proven right on him as he was with Crawford,Chandler, and Curry.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Read the article. It is really a good read makes us wonder if maybe we should hold onto this guy. Maybe Krause might be proven right on him as he was with Crawford,Chandler, and Curry.


Good point. If the "light bulb" ever goes on for this guy like it has for the others... look out! It's just hard to say if or when that will ever happen -- because for some guys, it never does.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Definitley not everybody can do it. E-Rob has the 5th highest vertical jump in the NBA for anyone who is interested. And I was all for signing Robinson to the deal Krause signed him to. This guy was amazing in the playoffs for Charlotte. But, thus far he has dissappointed. Part of the blame lies with the Bulls though because they don't run any plays for E-Rob, still, his defense has improved since he has been a Bull, his handles look a little better too. Perhaps next year will be his year, if so, the Bulls won't be needing a sf.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Eddie is one of the league's top level athletes. If he ever finds a way to garner the respect of his teammates (he doesn't get passed the ball much) and his coaches (he doesn't get many minutes), he could be scary good.

Honestly, though, if you are that good of an athlete, wouldn't you bother learning how to dribble on a high enough level that you could use your athleticism to take a man off the dribble? ERob can dunk like a maniac, but he won't get to the rim unless someone helps him.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

ACE is right if the light bulb ever goes on for ERob he could be our starting SF that we are looking for. In fact if we luck into Lebron and he eventually replaces Rose, ERob would be the perfect SF to go along with a Crawford and James backcourt and Chandler and Curry frontcourt. That lineup would be amazing.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This dunk from his time at Central Oklahoma may be more impressive than the one in my first post in this thread


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

"I always knew he was an athlete, but I didn't really know that he could shoot as well as he does," Marshall admits. "Obviously, when you play with a guy, you see things differently. E-Rob’s definitely a lot better [player] than I ever thought. A lot of people believed he was a one-dimensional player with great athletic ability, but now they're seeing that he has a lot of polished skills in his game."


Very interesting comments from Marshall. ERob must show them a lot in practice especially the shooting. Lets hope they can figure out a way to transfer that to the court.


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

E-Rob is a A class athlete with all the tools HOWEVER his game is one demensional-run the floor and dunk. He does have a nice 20 footer but he always seems lost in the half court offense. He doesn't know how to move without the ball. He could be an excellent defender but that takes tenacity and toughness. He showed some signs of being able to do that but it remains to be seen if he is the answer to the small forward problems for the Bulls. I do know one thing, I do not want Hassell guarding 6-9 forwards next year. That is some cruel $%&# to put him and the fans through. I really believe strong defense at this spot could bring the team D together next season. Any comments on this?


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I think it's all about confidence.. If ERob shows confidence he'd probably doing more than he does in the half court set.. he doesn't look like he wants the ball that much in the half court offense..


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> I think it's all about confidence.. If ERob shows confidence he'd probably doing more than he does in the half court set.. he doesn't look like he wants the ball that much in the half court offense..


It's not that he doesn't want it, it's that he doesn't know how to free himself to get. Tru Dat.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>genex</b>!
> He always seems lost in the half court offense. He doesn't know how to move without the ball. Any comments on this?


When we insist on living on Jalen's sword and dying on Jalen's sword with all those pizz awful isolation plays he ran all season... a guess a mover and shaker like ERob cools his heels and becomes a candlestickmaker

As ERob himself said during the season "Whenever I get an offensive rebound I'm puttiing it back up because they're the only touches I get "

I really do think he is a key part of the puzzle at the 3 , and used correctly , he could have a lot of people doing a back flip and singing his praises really soon.

I think he's got game and needs to be used correctly


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> When we insist on living on Jalen's sword and dying on Jalen's sword with all those pizz awful isolation plays he ran all season... a guess a mover and shaker like ERob cools his heels and becomes a candlestickmaker.
> ...


I hear what you're saying and I would be more forgiving if the man got more than 1.2 O-rebounds per game! I agree he has game. We already have 3 big scorers (Jalen, Jamal, and EC). We need EC to D up and take that seriously. The ? is can he can he come to terms with the idea that he will never be the #1 0r #2 option on offense?


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Regardless if EROB has plyas run for him or not,he's often injured so he doesn't develop any continuity.He has no heart IMO.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

one of the best leapers in the game, especially off one foot. pity he never entered the dunk comp. hopefully he can bounce back for an injury-free season. he needs to work on his shooting form though, just not pretty. he should be a good defender if he puts his heart into it. i don't think the bulls have much of a choice in holding onto erob...i hope they can make better use of him.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree with FJ_of _Rockaway!


Erob has NO plays ran for him and the Bulls didnt really move the ball well offensively until the end of the year when Curry and Crawford became the focal points. Coincidence ?I think not.

Who wants to play on a team where you dont get the ball even when youre wideopen and even when you have a 8 inches on a guy they wont call plays for you.

Erob has got to be the only player of his size and skill level that NEVER has a backdoor ally oop play called for him.

I think Erob is in culture shock playing for the Bulls when he played for Charlotte he players that could make the pass.the Bulls just started to notice players even being open until March.

We really needed to see Erob healthy without Jalen rose playing for about 5 games to see the real erob I believe .


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow, you guys are pretty optimistic about this guy. So he can jump, so what? The guy has done very little for the Bulls since he was signed. If the other players had confidence that he would play team ball, maybe they'd pass him the rock. Maybe it's just a viscious cycle: he gets the ball, thinks "this is his opportunity" and forces a play, leading the others to not wanting to pass to him. He needs to use that athleticism and concentrate hard on defense, rebounding and hustle-plays. The shots will come with confidence in himself and from the others. 
The guy also has no pain threshold. It's like the planets need to be aligned just right for him to be in the mood to play. He's just collecting a check and phoning it in. Somebody give me the name of his agent, since I can do that for much cheaper. He's a dime a dozen. The best thing for the Bulls and E-rob is to find some sucker who'll take him off our books. A waste of money, talent and space.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

There's no denying that this cat can fly. He's also has decent intermediate jumper (ala Jamaal Wilkes). He's also a good zone defender, with his long arms and quick feet. He's not there now, but I also think he can develop into a better man-to-man defender.

Eddie is best in open court, fast break situations. With Crawford running the break, Jalen/JWill and ERob filling the lanes, and Chandler and Curry trailing the Bulls' fast break may be next to impossible to stop. Talk about a team that plays above the court! That would be sick!

This is what makes this team so potent. When we're completely healthy, they have such a wide variety of line up options. We the Bulls play teams with softer forwards, we can throw Fizer, Yell, and Curry. When they play teams with shorter, slower forwards, it's ERob, Chandler, and Curry. When they teams the Bulls need a strong rebounding presence, Yell, Marshall, and Curry/Blount.

When the Bulls need a squad to bust up the zone defense, they can throw JC, Williams, and Rose. 

The point is the Bulls have several different line up options if they do make an major changes to their line up.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Darvin Ham can jump, too.:|


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*a little OT*

doesnt he look like Master P


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> I agree with FJ_of _Rockaway!
> 
> 
> ...


...and why should the Bulls design anything on offense for a guy who over the past four seasons has played in an average of 57 games per year? For whatever reason, he misses an average of 30% of his team's games each year. We're not talking about a single "tough luck" season that skews the averages. You can compare his reliability to that of Marcus Camby, who has never played in more than 63 games in a single season. Robinson's seen action in 67, 67, 29 and 64 games during the past four seasons.

Sorry, but even if ERob has been blessed by the basketball gods with mad skills, he's nothing more than a "teaser" to the team that's stuck with him.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

I never saw Rose exert himself on defense until the last game of the season! Pax being hired has created a different atmosphere. There is a definite sense of urgency amongst the veterans who realize this is about to be a sweet situation, so ERob may benefit from this more than any other player. It was Rose mainly who (according to rumors) did not want to pass to ERob, and JWill & Jamal followed his lead. It seems they ALWAYS looked to give the ball to Rose above all others. That's why when ERob had a big game while Brunson was playing in place of an injured JWill and he commented that he finally had someone that could get him the ball! I blame Cartwrong for not using him correctly (or anybody else for that matter!) Now there will be an emphasis put on moving the ball (Man they were whipping the ball around in that last game!) and ERob will get touches and looks as a natural part of the offense. 


I think this kid has the talent to shine, but he needs to have someone set him up a lot! If the Bulls get LeBron, he might do for ERob what Magic did for Greg Kelser!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and why should the Bulls design anything on offense for a guy who over the past four seasons has played in an average of 57 games per year? For whatever reason, he misses an average of 30% of his team's games each year. We're not talking about a single "tough luck" season that skews the averages. You can compare his reliability to that of Marcus Camby, who has never played in more than 63 games in a single season. Robinson's seen action in 67, 67, 29 and 64 games during the past four seasons.
> ...



All that goes out the window the momemt you stick him the starting lineup. Our team isnt strong enough to play 4 on 5 because by just having Erob go stand in the corner after we call isolation play after isolation play for Jalen or donyell is predictable and pathetic.You at least make him a threat while he is in there.

Does that mean getting him 20 shots a game ?NO but hell we even called token post up plays for Hassell early in the season.

By the end of this season teams were just putting there best perimeter player on Hassell or Erob and letting them rest because after being scouted the entire year they KNEW Erob and Hassell wont get the ball enough to keep anyone honest.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I still think E-Rob can be a valuable part to our team. Everybody on this board clamors about how we need an athletic, defensive minded SF who takes shots within the offense, which, ideally, is what ERob would be. 

I think it's pretty obvious that he hasn't been used properly while he's been here. E-Rob's a finisher, not a creator, so in a lot of ways, I think he's only as good as the players around him. On a good team with other players that can create their own shot, he uses his athelticism to make plays and becomes that x-factor that the other team can't account for, ala Charlotte. Of course this wasn't the case here the past couple of years, so he was asked to do things that were beyond his skill set, and the holes in his game were exposed. 

However, with JC and Eddy establishing themselves along with Jalen, Jay and Marcus, I'm cautiously optimistic that he can be put in a role that's more suited to his strengths, and he can become an effective player again. 

Besides the only way we could trade him is if we took on some other overpaid stiff with a bad contract, so I've decided that our best option would be just to keep him and hope he establishes a contributing role on the team, which I think he could.


----------

